# 03 1.8 sentra GXE belts



## hoe_nah (Sep 27, 2009)

ok so ive read a few articles about how people had a hard time with the waterpump belt. I just tackled the job and it kind of made me scratch my head for a bit but i got it off and took some pics to help out anyone in need.


first loosen this bolt, i forgot all the sizes lol i believe it was a 14 tho, its under the powersteering pump, need to use your left hand for this or you can go from under the car.










then loosen your adjustment bolt, 12mm










then this is the tricky part, the pump should be able to fold downwards towards the radiator side, -------> but if it is stuck and wont move like mines and maybe yours, loosen this bolt and itll move easy as butter. i also believe it was a 12mm bolt, it was stubborn had to put a breaker bar to it.











okay folks, hope this helps out.


----------

